# My dogs that are gone but never forgotten



## TayStrike (12 mo ago)

​

Do not stand at my grave and weep,
I am not there, I do not sleep.
I am in a thousand winds that blow,
I am the softly falling snow.
I am the gentle showers of rain,
I am the fields of ripening grain.
I am in the morning hush,
I am in the graceful rush
Of beautiful birds in circling flight,
I am the starshine of the night.
I am in the flowers that bloom,
I am in a quiet room.
I am in the birds that sing,
I am in each lovely thing.
Do not stand at my grave and cry,
I am not there. I do not die.



Zak








Yogi








Rip








Flame








Moss








Sharna


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Such beautiful dogs.

When the body that lived at your single will,
With its whimper of welcome, is stilled (how still!).
When the spirit that answered your every mood
Is gone—wherever it goes—for good,.
_You will discover how much you care,
And will give your heart to a dog to tear_ 

Rudyard Kipling


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Love the photo of Zak. Truly a great composition and worthy of hanging on a wall. The quintessential GSD.


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

They all were lovely! Even though they are gone, they can still put a smile on your face every time you think about them.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Beautiful memories and poems. Brings back feelings of times when I had to part with mine.


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

You guys are making me tear up.


----------



## TayStrike (12 mo ago)

drparker151 said:


> Love the photo of Zak. Truly a great composition and worthy of hanging on a wall. The quintessential GSD.


Thank you. He was a truly exceptional dog.


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

In the picture of Zak, I can just hear the sheep. “What do you mean we can’t eat the grass over there? Let’s just talk about this for a second.”


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

Well, I went way beyond tearing up. An incredible tribute, TayStrike!


----------



## mikegray660 (Jan 31, 2018)

My cell has a function called pet friends over the year and shows photos i've snapped on it over time( i imagine most cells do). Its awesome and sad at the same time - it makes me realize how much i love my dogs, and miss the ones who have left me.

i love your pics too and understand them completely
m


----------

